
I've lost enthusiasm for my startup - greenjournal
I find myself doing things for the startup out of obligation to the investors, who have been awesome. When people ask me if I'm excited, I can't honestly say yes. I still love the product and love the process of creating a company, we are not doing badly (but not exploding either), but I don't really like the people I'm working with anymore. I also just broke up with a long term girlfriend, which was devastating, so maybe that is influencing things.<p>What should I do? I'm not sure if my reason for a lack of enthusiasm is because of the people I have to work with, it is just one of the first things that come to mind. I still need these people and their skills for the startup, though.
======
andrewhillman
It sounds like you are in a "funk" from your personal life and it's spilling
over into your professional life. I hate to say it and I might get downvoted
for saying this, but you need to take your mind off your ex gf by going out on
some "dates"... then reevaluate things at work. What I am trying to say
is...let's add a little excitement back into your personal life and see what
happens.

------
glimcat
This for me is one of the hardest parts. The stereotypical obsession with "The
Idea" is usually devoted to finding one which will make it magically rain
money. Finding something that will keep me interested and motivated for more
than a year - that's HARD.

~~~
greenjournal
actually, I still love the idea, the product, the vision, etc. So it's not
that, it's something else.

~~~
endersshadow
Probably your breakup affecting things. I know how it is, but hang in there.
Find a good friend to lean on--I don't know what your support network looks
like. When I went through divorce, I had good friends that helped me through,
and after a few months, I was back to myself.

------
AznHisoka
Napoleon Hill once said that man just does ambitions to impress women! Now
that you lose your girlfriend, perhaps this is the case for you? You lost the
bulk of your motivation?

------
chris_dcosta
I think your title isn't correct. You said as much yourself - you don't hate
the startup, you hate the people, and your analysis is correct, it's the
break-up that's tainting things.

Are you the boss? Can the thing run without you for a while? Take a break.
Make a decision: stay or go. Come back and implement it.

------
nodemaker
Take a break and go to Hawaii or some place exotic ALONE. Meet some exotic
women there. You'll be fine. Dont think too much. I have noticed that the best
way of dealing with a bad mood is to ignore it.

------
blaireaug
Have you talked to your cofounders about it? If not, maybe you should. If you
can't, then quit.

------
gamechangr
Don't make a move until the dust from your girlfriend settles.

You have to get the passion back...or quit!

------
igzebedze2
personal crisis is a huge factor here, and don't assume you can or that you
should separate personal life from business. it doesn't work.

what don't you like with the people you're working with?

------
taskstrike
Some advice: When I'm sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead.

The fact that you are making money is already great, a lot of people are
struggling to get by in their companies.

Don't make a decision that you will later regret.

